# Ein NAS | HTPC | StreamingServer zum selberbauen



## Bambusbar (4. Juni 2012)

Moinsen 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, aber es erschien mir am passendsten.

Erstmal - worum gehts?
Einfaches Problem - der Rechner meiner Frau läuft die halbe Zeit, weil dort der ganze Kram liegt, den wir uns dann übers Netzwerk und via WD TV Live HD am Fernseher angucken. Funktioniert super, hat aber den Nachteil, dass der Rechner relativ lange an ist und dementsprechend auch Strom verbraten wird.
Zu viel Strom, wenns nach mir geht. Also muss eine sparsame Lösung her.
Ein NAS also - was sonst?

Ein 'fertiges' NAS kommt dabei eigentlich kaum in Frage, da eins, was meinen Ansprüchen genüge tun würde am Ende bestimmt irgendwo bei 300€ und mehr landet und das muss nicht sein.
Wobei - es geht bestimmt auch billiger, aber dann muss man wieder Abstriche machen - und dann ist mir das Geld dafür zu Schade.
Mit einer selbst gebauten Lösung hat man auch die Möglichkeit da nachher noch mehr drauß zu machen als nur ein NAS.

Hä, meine Ansprüche?
Ja, Ansprüche :>
Ich brauch erst mal entsprechende Peformance. Wenn die Datenübertragung mit 20MB/s durch die Gegen zuckeln würde, weiß ich ganz genau, dass ich mir jedesmal von meine Frau was anhören darf und darauf hab ich keine Lust.
Also - Performance!
Wake on LAN ist ebenfalls wichtig, da das NAS nicht die ganze Zeit vor  sich hinlaufen soll, wenn es nicht gebraucht wird, man aber auch nicht das Ding jedes mal manuell anschalten muss - wäre auch wieder ein Grund zu meckern.  

Und als letztes - es muss sparsam sein.
Ansonsten könnt ihr mir die ganze Schoße ja sparen ^^
(Und ja, ich weiß - bevor ich das Geld für das NAS wieder drin hab durch die Stromersparnis,  muss das erst mal ein paar Jahre laufen .. jaaaaa, ich weiß  )

tl;dr

So, kommen wir nun also zu meiner Überlegung -endlich nach soviel Text 
Ich hab mit als Plattform einen AMD E-350 ausgesucht - der sollte definitiv genug Power haben ist im Gegenzug aber auch nicht so ein Stromfresser - wenn ich den Berichten trauen darf.

*Board *- Ich dachte hier z.b. ein ein schnuckeliges Ding von ASUS - ASUS E35M1-I, A50M (PC3-8500U DDR3) (90-MIBFQ1-G0UBY0DZ)
Das hat so ziemlich alle Anschlüsse die ich brauche und bietet dank den 6 SATA-Ports auch noch genug Platz zum erweitern.
Evtl. lass ich mich auch zu der USB Version hinreißen ...mal sehen  

Falls jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat - immer her damit. 

*RAM*  - 4 GB DDR3 (vorhanden)
*HDD * -  2x 2 TB WD Green (vorhanden)
Dazu evtl. noch eine kleine SSD fürs das OS, damit die anderen Platten schlafen können, wenn möglich. Ideen bzgl. der SSD?
 
Das Gehäuse wird wohl ebenfalls MarkeEigenbau oder ich bau das Ding einfach in die Kommode direkt.

*Netzteil *- der einzige Punkt, wo ich mir noch wirklich unsicher bin.
Ich hätte gerne eine PicoPSU, hab aber leider kaum Erfahrung damit.
Meine Überlegung soweit:

Gelbe PicoPSU mit 80W  (z.b. hier) + eff. Tischnetzteil - nur welches? Ich hab hier noch ein 60W Ding mit 12V das zum testen wohl erst mal ausreicht. Die Frage ist - reichen 60W für den E-350 und die HDDs? Für den normalen Betrieb sicher, aber was ist mit dem Peak beim einschalten der Festplatten?
Oder doch eine rote Pico und ein günstiger, aber gutes 16-24V Tischnetzteil?
Hier brauche ich also definitiv noch einen Rat 

Hab ich was vergessen?
Was übersehen?


----------



## Supeq (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Du hast übersehen, dass du ohne Software nicht weit kommen wirst 
 Wenns eine Linux-Lösung sein darf, dann schau dir mal FreeNAS an. Das lässt sich auch vom USB-Stick oder ner Speicherkarte starten, so dass du dir die SSD sparen kannst^^


----------



## Bambusbar (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Ne, ich habs nur nicht erwähnt 
OS wird wahrscheinlich Linux (ubuntu evtl) oder eben FreeNAS.

Bei USB weiß ich nich ob da Dauerbetrieb von aus so gut ist - aber das mit der Speicherkarte is ne gute Idee .. und spart nochmal Strom


----------



## HorseT (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Schau dir mal das hier an: Intel Atom D525 vs. AMD E-350 - ein Vergleichstest

Eventuell ist ja auch ein ATOM was für dich?

Eine Fertiglösung würde ich auch nicht bevorzugen. Kosten viel mehr mit gleichen oder schlechteren Umfang


----------



## Bambusbar (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Tja, hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht .. aber irgendwie konnte mit der D525 nie so ganz überzeugen.
Ich hab mir deinen Vorschlag aber doch mal zu Gemüt geführt und bin über folgendes gestoßen:

Intel DN2800MT, NM10 (PC3-8500S DDR3) (BOXDN2800MT)

*Vorteile:*
- direkt 12V (8-19V) Anschluss, also keine PicoPSU notwendig
- laut Test LinuxTECH.NET - Reviews - Intel DN2800MT (CedarView Atom) power draw test einen extrem geilen Idle Verbrauchswert. Klar, der is ohne normale HDDs aber ich find den trotzdem geil und das Board echt interessant

*Nachteile:*
- häßlich wie die Nacht 
- nur 2 SATA Anschlüsse
- RAM müsste gekauft werden (is aber nich so schlimm)
- wo krieg ich den Strom für die HDDS her? 

Das mit den SATA-Ports stört mich am meisten ..hier müsste man evtl. dann ne Erweiterungskarte noch dran flanschen.

Tjoa .. und nu?
Hat noch wer sonst nen Vorschlag?
Ansonsten stehts wohl E-350 vs. N2800


----------



## coroc (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Ich würde eher einen E-350/450 nehmen


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Ja, ich denke auch, dass es nun doch ein E-350 werden wird.
Ich hab gestern ein D-Link DNS-325 zum testen bekommen, aber wie vermutet ist die Performance beim schreiben mit  ~ 18 mb/s bei großen Dateien doch eher sehr mager. 


Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der PicoPSU offen ;P


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Hier ein weiterführender Link zu Pico PSU's: PicoPSU: Die Netzteil-Lösung für sparsame PCs


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Ja, über den Link bin ich auch gestolpert Softy, trotzdem danke 

Es wird wohl eine gelbe Pico, wahrscheinlich die mit 90Watt.
Das sollte  ja eigentlich für Board + 2 HDDs (+ evtl. Lüfter) dicke ausreichen.
Die mit 80Watt ist wohl ausreichend, hat aber soweit ich das sehe keinen 4-PIN CPU Stecker ..das wäre ja dann suboptimal :>

Einwände?
Oder was sagen die Stromspar-Profis dazu?


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Von der Leistung her völlig ausreichend, ich habe einen AMD E-350 mit einem externen  60 Watt Netzteil, auch das reicht aus.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Danke Softy 
Genauso sowas wollte ich hören.

Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass eins von den grob Dutzend 12V externen Netzteilen auch ne halbwegs vernünftige Effizenz hat 

Hardware Shoppen 'träller'
Konsum-Gott - ich komme


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Hardware Shoppen 'träller'
> Konsum-Gott - ich komme



Hau die Kohle raus  

Und berichte mal, wenn Du magst. Aber Fotos sind bei einem Eigenbau Gehäuse eigentlich Pflicht hier


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

So, Kohle rausgehauen, Auftrag erfüllt! *salutier*

Hab mich jetzt für ein ASUS E35M1-M, A50M (PC3-8500U DDR3) (90-MIBEU0-G0EAY0DZ) entschieden und dazu ne 80W PicoPSU + 4Pin Kabel.


Wenn ich keine Fotos mache krieg ich bestimmt Haue, oder?


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Fotos mache krieg ich bestimmt Haue, oder?


 
richtisch 

Und zwar von jedem hier einzeln 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Komplett passiv funktioniert aber nicht beim E-350, ich habs ausprobiert 

Du solltest also einen langsam drehenden Lüfter beim Gehäuse einplanen, z.B. einen Scythe SlipStream mit 500 rpm.


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Bei mehr Geld vielleicht ein SilntWings oder ShadowWings Low Speed


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich habs schon fast geahnt, das komplett passiv eher ne Sauna wird 
Finde es aber nicht so schlimm, weil das Ding eh nicht unmittelbar in Hörreichweite stehen soll.

Lüfter hab ich noch ein paar Artic F12 auf Lager, die ich seit meinem HAF-X nimmer brauche 
Ich probiers mit denen mal.

Bzgl. dem Gehäuse mach ich grad schon Brainstorming.
Favorit bis jetzt "Green Computing - taken to the next Level"


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Mal das Gehäuse einfach grün an


----------



## syprix (13. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Hi,

du müsstest doch dein System schon fertig haben. Kannst du vielleicht noch berichten wies läuft und welche Probleme du bisher hattest?

Ich möchte mir auch ein NAS bauen hab aber kein Plan welche Hardware ich nehmen soll und finde deine Auswahl sehr interressant.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Hoi hoi 

Ja, das System läuft mittlerweile.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht dazugekommen,  es in ein schickes Gehäuse zu bauen, daher verweilt es im Moment in der Kommode und werkelt da vor sich hin.

Die Hardware sieht so aus:
Board - ASUS E35M1-M, A50M (PC3-8500U DDR3) (90-MIBEU0-G0EAY0DZ) - PC Games Hardware Online
RAM - 4 GB Corsair 1333 Mhz
HDD - 2 TB Seagate Green, 2 TB WD Green (kommt noch)
Lüftung - 1x  Arctic F12
Netzteil - gelbe PicoPSU mit 80W -> Link

Der Zusammenbau war kein Problem - gibt ja nicht soviel Teile 
Als OS habe ich mich für ubuntu 12.04 LTS SErver entschieden und das ganze auf einem 4 GB USB-Stick installiert, den ich mir für 4€ im MediaMarkt gekauft habe.
Installation hat ohne Probleme geklappt, dann einfach n Samba-Server installieren, den ein wenig getuned (performance technisch) und damit war das NAS eigentlich schon fertig. 
Für das Wake on Lan  bzw. das Auto-Suspend hab ich mich dann im ubuntu-Wiki ein wenig eingelesen. Das implenetieren der Skripte war auch kein Problem - ist ja auch teilweise mein Job ^^

Das System läuft imo einwandfrei.
Unter Last bzw. wenn ich per Samba-Freigabe auf meinem TV mir was angucke verbraucht die Kiste ~ 23Watt. Nach das Auto-Suspend-Skripte das NAS in den Schlummerschlaf versetzt hat, zieht er noch 1.5W aus der Dose.
Zum aufwachen braucht er dann grobe 10 sec.
Das  Aufwecken selber habe ich per Batch-Datei realisiert, die ein kleines Wake on Lan Tool startet, die Wartezeit mit einem Ladebalken überbrückt und dann direkt die Netzwerkfreigabe öffnet.
Per Smartphone und WoL-Tool läßt sich das NAS ebenfalls aufwecken.

Wirkliche Probleme hatte ich eigentlich an keiner Stelle, wenn ich Recht überlege.
Bzw. das einzige was war - Softy hatte Recht. Ohne Lüfter wird das Ding echt warm. Passivbetrieb ist also nicht wirklich möglich. Der F12 auf 7V ist aber unhörbar leise (außerhalb der Kommode ^^) und hält die Kiste schön kühl.

Wenn du noch Frage hast - immer her damit.


----------



## syprix (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

OK, das hört sich ja schonmal prima an .Dann werde ich mir die Hardware genau so zulegen. Danke erstmal dafür !!

1,5W ist absolut göttlich !!

Welche Übertragungsraten schafft der NAS denn im 1000er Lan?

Ich kenne mich mit Linux absolut nicht aus und programmieren oder Scripte schreiben habe ich noch nie probiert. Aber ich denke da kann ich mich irgendwie durchwurschteln.

könnte man dieses NAS auch aus dem Internet erreichbar machen? Sozusagen als Homepage Server oder eigene Cloud ?

Und wäre das Wake on Lan auch aus dem Internet möglich?


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Anstatt dem E350 würde ich lieber den etwa doppelt so schnellen Celeron G540 nehmen, kostet nicht viel mehr, du kannst aufrüsten und hast den gleichen Stromverbrauch.
Gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten (FTP,VPN,Owncloud) seine Dateien über das Internet zu erreichen.
Wake on LAN kann nicht über das Internet geroutet werden, da Layer 2.
Du musst einen Router oder PC haben der im Lan steht und immer an ist, diesem gibst du über das Internet den Befehl zum Wake On LAN.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Aufrüsten kann ich genauso :>
Und was die CPU angeht - bei mir als NAS langweilit sich der E-350, auch beim Datentransfer wird der nicht übermäßig stark gefordert.
Von daher muss das mMn nicht unbedingt sein.
Aber jedem das seine.

@syprix:
Das mit Linux ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. In dem Wiki werden die Dinge eigentlich sehr gut verständlich beschrieben, da sollte auch jemand ohne Ahnung durchsteigen 

Du kannst es theoretisch als Web- und Cloudserver benutzen ja. Dafür brauchst du dann aber entweder eine feste IP oder wenn du die nicht hast (wovon ich ausgehe) z.b. einen Router/Rechner der sich bei einem DynDNS Dienst anmelden kann.
Wobei wenn du da eine Homepage drauf hosten willst ist natürlich die Frage, wie sinnvoll es dann ist, Auto-Suspend zu nutzen. Wenn die HP dann die halbe Zeit nicht erreichbar ist kommt das nicht so gut 

Bzgl. der Transferraten bin ich vollauf zufrieden.
Verschiebe ich große Dateien z.b. HD-Filme, dann fängts bei ~ 150 MB/s an und pendelt sich so bei 100-100 MB/s ein. 
Sind die Dateien kleiner (so unter 1 GB) sinkt auch die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Hab dann nur noch zwischen 80-60 MB/s


----------



## syprix (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*



Timsu schrieb:


> Anstatt dem E350 würde ich lieber den etwa doppelt so schnellen Celeron G540 nehmen, kostet nicht viel mehr, du kannst aufrüsten und hast den gleichen Stromverbrauch.
> Gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten (FTP,VPN,Owncloud) seine Dateien über das Internet zu erreichen.
> Wake on LAN kann nicht über das Internet geroutet werden, da Layer 2.
> Du musst einen Router oder PC haben der im Lan steht und immer an ist, diesem gibst du über das Internet den Befehl zum Wake On LAN.


 
Ich habe grade bei Kabel Deutschland die neue Kabelfritzbox bestellt, kann die sowas?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Die 7390?
Ich hatte mal die VDSL Variante von der daheim und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht konnte die Wake on Lan und DynDNS.


----------



## syprix (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Die 7390?
> Ich hatte mal die VDSL Variante von der daheim und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht konnte die Wake on Lan und DynDNS.


 
Nee leider nicht, die 6360 bekomme ich. Bei AVM kann ich nichts von WOL lesen. Aber Dyndns kann sie, ist aber für mich uninterressant da ich eine feste IP habe..



*EDIT:* TÖDÖÖÖÖ Google findet doch alles ^^ sie kann es auch....

http://service.avm.de/support/de/SK...imnetz-ueber-das-Internet-starten-Wake-on-LAN


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Nur mal so, was seht ihr für einen Vorteil von dem E350 ggü. einem Celeron?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Günstiger, ganz einfach. :>
Mein Board musste gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllen, die so ein Guffel-1155 Board für n Fuffi nicht erfüllt hat, da hätte ich also für das Board schon fast soviel zahlen müssen wie für das ASUS.
Dazu noch der Celeron selber und n anständiger Kühler - no Need.

Zu viel Aufwand für ein Leistungspolster, das ich eh nicht brauche.
Oder in dem Fall - Minimalprinzip.

Das mag man vielleicht anders sehen, aber ich bin glücklich mit der Variante und bin mir sicher, dass ich auch in 3 Jahren noch nicht rumfluche, dass ich mir n E-350 zugelegt habe. 

@Syprix:
Ah, hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, wenn das eine neuere FritzBox nicht kann ^^


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Das Board hat meiner Meinung nach alles was man brauch:
ASRock B75M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Celeron kostet 38€, also macht das insgesamt knapp 10€ mehr für doppelte Leistung.
Und spätestens bei Softwareraid oder Verschlüsselung kommt man mit dem e350 nicht weit.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. August 2012)

+ 20 Tacken fuer nen Kühler....

Uns ich brauch weder Verschlüsselung noch SW-Raid.
Ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht - ich hab mir vor dem Kauf Gedanken darüber gemacht, was ich mit den Ding anstellen will und was nicht


----------



## AmdNator (15. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Hi Zusammen,

ich hatte einen Atom 330 im einsatz für den WHS 2011 mit SW Raid und habe nichts gemerkt das mir die kiste in die Knie geht. Würde mal sagen Hersteller wie Acer und Co. würde solche Hardware nicht einfach so einbauen bei Ihren Homeserver Versionen und da läuft es auch ohne Probleme..

Und der E 350 ist bissle schneller als der Atom 330... bin auch gerade am überlegen..

Andere Frage ich könnte dir noch den HP Microserver NL40 vorschlagen ist für den Preis wo er bietet nicht schlecht wird auch gerne im Homeserver Blog Froum vorgeschlagen


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Timsu (15. August 2012)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

Wenn ein Atom nicht reicht, kann ein E350 auch nichts mehr reißen.
Ein HP Microserver hat noch weniger leistung.
Also in diesem Fall unbedingt auf eine richtige CPU wechseln.
Man kann übrigens auch sehr gut den Boxedkühler nutzen, wenn man die Lüftersteuerung anpasst, kann der auch einigermaßen leise sein.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*

So, ich muss den Thread wieder aus der Versenkung holen 
Und direkt am Anfang ein Sry an Timsu - hätte ich auf dich gehört, hätte ich  mein "Problem" jetzt nicht. 

Folgendes:
Mein WD TV Live geht mir aufn Keks und nervt - oder eher es nervt meine Frau.
Also kam ich auf den Gedanken " Weg mit dem Ding - HTPC her, jaha!" 
Doch dafür reicht der E-350 teilweise echt nicht mehr aus.
Bei gewissen 1080 Material ruckelt es leicht, zudem kocht sich das Ding selber, auch mit aktiver Kühlung. 100% CPU-Auslastung lässt grüßen.
Also bin ich auf der Suche nach einer CPU mit mehr Power und geringem Stromverbrauch, einerseits weil der Strom ja nicht billiger wird und andererseits damit ich die PicoPSU behalten kann.

Ich hab also ein wenig gesucht und bin über folgendes Schätzchen gestoßen:

Intel Celeron Dual-Core G1610T, 2x 2.30GHz, tray (CM8063701445100)

Irgendwas, was dagegen spricht?
Ich hoffe nicht ^^
Oder hat jemand doch einen besseren Vorschlag?

Auf der Kiste läuft dann XMBCbuntu 12, MediaTomb und weiterhin der Samba-Server.

Danke für eure Zeit, die ihr opfert und eure Ideen


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2013)

XBMC müsste doch GPU-Beschleunigung bieten oder?
Damit sollte das Abspielen eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Februar 2013)

Das normale abspielen klappt auch.
Aber er ackert halt trotzdem ordentlich.
Von daher darfst doch ruhig ein wenig mehr Bums sein


----------



## Timsu (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ein NAS zum selberbauen*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Und direkt am Anfang ein Sry an Timsu - hätte ich auf dich gehört, hätte ich  mein "Problem" jetzt nicht.


 Hab eben immer Recht
Beim E350 ist es echt nervig, dass man für jedes Programm erst lange tweakten und Einstellen muss, damit es flüssig und nur mit mittlerer-gerigner CPU Last abgespielt wird, mit etwas stärkerem hat man da wenig Ärger.
Die -T Versionen lohnen sich mmn. nicht, lieber einen normalen und im Zweifelsfall untertakten.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Februar 2013)

Also n normaler G1610 .. der is sogar günstiger als die T-Version, sehr nice 
36€ ist ja lächerlich günstig ^^

Jetzt schwanke ich nur noch beim Board *grübel*
Jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Teile mittlerweile zusammen und muss sagen - ich bin begeistert 
Der Celeron hat weitaus mehr Dampf als der E-350, verbraucht aber nicht wirklich mehr, krasse Sache.

CPU: Celeron G1610
Board: ASRock B75 Pro-3 M

Im Moment läuft das ganze unter Win8.
Ob ich wieder Linux (xubuntu) nehme weiß ich noch nicht .. im Moment sehe ich keinen wirklichen Vorteil .. leider ^^

Ich brauch aber unbedingt eine SSD.
Linux war auf nem USB3 Stick war leider nicht so performant, wie ich gehofft habe und damit is der größte Vorteil auch verpufft.
Imo hab ich das OS noch auf ner HHD am laufen ..aber das will ich ändern.
Hat also jemand n SSD-Geheimtipp? 30-60 GB reichen eigentlich dicke.


----------



## Timsu (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab seit kurzem eine Sandisk Readycache 32Gb im HTPC. Der größte Vorteil ist der Preis von unter 40€. Man kann eine deutliche Steigerung mit dem installiertem Lubuntu zur HDD merken und einen gigantischen Geschwindigkeitsschub im Vergleich zum USB Stick. Zur Zuverlässigkeit kann ich nach etwa 100 Betriebsstunden noch nichts sagen. Die SSD wird aber auch kaum belastet, da Daten auf dem NAS liegen und Timeshiftdaten in die RAMdisk geschrieben werden.


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Februar 2013)

Hey Timsu,

vielen Dank für den Input.
Ich werd mir das Ding mal angucken 

P.S.:Iiiihhh, Lubuntu ;P


----------

